# Spaces in tiger



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi there, 
Whats the best way to emulate Leopard's spaces in tiger. I love the idea of being able to drag programs in between the spaces to organize stuff. I've heard of a few good programs (virtual desktop) etc... 

I'm also interested in the idea of the smackbook.

What are your overall impressions of the virtual desktop software and the smackbook idea? I'm concerned with damaging my macbook by hitting it and the software slowing down my computer to a crawl.

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Instead of making use of Smackbook, why not just stop slapping your MacBook?  Hitting your MacBook because you lack self-control will damage your unit regardless of Smackbook's presence, and damage its cosmetic condition, which will decrease its overall resale value and quite possibly destroy other components over time.

The equivalent of Virtual Desktop will be shipping with Apple's "Leopard" 10.5 operating system.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I used to use Desktop Manager. The developer stopped developing it.. but, many others have continued. There's even a Universal version out there in the wild.


----------

